# Fertilizer Buggy Hitch ?



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Kind of a dumb question, but I am going to be hauling a fertilizer buggy/spreader home to spread on the hayfield and was wondering what to use on my truck to haul it? The buggy has the clevis type that goes on the tractor with a pin. Do you just use a ball mount without the ball?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

chaded said:


> Kind of a dumb question, but I am going to be hauling a fertilizer buggy/spreader home to spread on the hayfield and was wondering what to use on my truck to haul it? The buggy has the clevis type that goes on the tractor with a pin. Do you just use a ball mount without the ball?


Yep, with a double locking safety hitch pin.

Regards, Mike

http://www.speeco.com/products.aspx?id=98&prod=124


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Pulling is the easy part stopping is another story. I have to pull a cart over a pretty good mountain I’ve done 4 ton but 3 is much more comfortable.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

farmerbrown said:


> Pulling is the easy part stopping is another story. I have to pull a cart over a pretty good mountain I've done 4 ton but 3 is much more comfortable.


What were you pulling with? I'm doing 3 ton (plus buggy, whatever it weighs) at a time.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I use a reese style hitch for every pin-hitch I have. I pull a 4 ton buggy with mine, pull 250 bu gravity wagon, pull 2 wagons with 100 bales each. etc... Use the biggest pin you can use to take some of the slop out. It will still elongate the hole over time, so I use a different receiver for ball hitch as eventually the shank no longer fits snug in the hole after being banged back and forth with a hitch pin.

If you don't feel comfortable, nearly every farm store sells pin-hitch receiver hitches too. They look a little heavier and usually are solid stock instead of tubing. I personally ain't scared of the tubing of a regular hitch; I've put some in a pretty nasty nine-line bind before and never had one give any.

Conversely, I would not use a 4 or 6 (or more) inch drop/rise hitch as it has a mechanical disadvantage over a pull that is straight(er) with the receiver on the truck.

Let 'er rip tater chip!!

Mark


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I might just let the guy that is doing the hay for me pick it up this time, although I absolutely hate doing that and relying on other people. I just have a 15’ Ford F-150 and it probably isn’t the best for the job. I’m looking for something heavier duty but I’m not having any luck as of right now....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Without brakes on the buggy the 150 might be a little lite for the job....


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

SCtrailrider said:


> Without brakes on the buggy the 150 might be a little lite for the job....


Yeah that's what I got thinking about when it was mentioned about stopping. I didn't think about there not being brakes on the buggy like a trailer. I can pull it fine, stopping will get hairy.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I pull a fertilizer buggy behind my '05 F150 without any issue. Stopping isn't too hard, but I also save the brakes by allowing more time to stop. For towing implements, I just have a dedicated Reese hitch with no ball in it, and use an implement pin, though the fertilizer buggies that are rented from my COOP have their own special pin.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Many fertilizer buggies have the semi truck/agriculture type tow connector...if you dont have an adapter for that you might consider one. Its not the same as the old six pin Rv, the newer 7 flat RV, or the 4 way utility trailer connector.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hayjosh said:


> I pull a fertilizer buggy behind my '05 F150 without any issue. Stopping isn't too hard, but I also save the brakes by allowing more time to stop. For towing implements, I just have a dedicated Reese hitch with no ball in it, and use an implement pin, though the fertilizer buggies that are rented from my COOP have their own special pin.


 I guarantee if you pull a loaded fertilizer cart around my area you will be in an accident. I plan my route carefully to make sure I don't take any of the steep hills.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Pulled hay wagons with 280 bales on them in somewhat hilly area here with mid 1980’s F-150 for many years. Never thought anything of it other than had to put 40 bales on truck before pulling so you could stop the load. Never travelled fast of course, 15-25 mph tops.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

If you have torsion axles make sure your hitch height is high enough to ensure ample tongue weight when empty.
Like you say pulling is easy, stopping is another dealio.
I use a forged slip in on mine, biggest pin you can fit in the hole like Mike is referring to.

I was talking to a guy at the fertilizer plant who lost his safety clip. Really didn't loose it, he was on a bridge and hit the bump at the steel grating. The spreader slapped hard enough to shear the clip. Pin comes out. Now what...drag the spreader up the hill to the end of the bridge by the safety chains. Now they chain the pin down. 
Well, I too have a pin like the one Mike is referring to.


----------

